

NASA Just Tested the Rocket Engine We'll Use to Visit Mars - ourmandave
http://io9.com/nasa-just-tested-the-rocket-engine-well-use-to-visit-ma-1723977221

======
kjs3
I have a Stennis Space Center (where this is done) coffee cup on my desk. Neat
place if you're ever in New Orleans and have some time to kill.

